# Have you ever seen such a gorgous cat?!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I dub you... The Most Beautiful Cat In The World...Magdalene!!!! (Its not official but it should be ) Herrreeee she iisss...


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 29, 2016)

She's adorable! I love the colors on her face. What a sweetie.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks! She's amazing. She has the funniest meow...we call it a beep. She goes 'beep!' She's learning to meow just fine though. She is the sweetest, Voodoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Such a pretty cat! How does she get along with the ratties?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Very pretty cat


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Cookie and Mischief, thanks so much! When she's in our (the rats, hers, and mine) room, she sometimes will get up on the 'sill next to the rats and legit sniff noses with Tinker!!!!! Sooooo cute! They seem to like each other   

Gribouilli, thanks!!!!!!!! I love her sooooo much!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

To your thread title... yes I have, my kitty! Haha just kidding (sort of, I'm biased though), very pretty kitty!


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

She looks like a dilute tortois! You don't see that coat often. I've had two of those. Both persians. I love my kitties too! Hence my name!


----------

